# Which recording of the chaconne from Bach's partita no. 2 to listen to?



## bachfan232 (Aug 7, 2021)

Which recording of the chaconne from Bach's partita no. 2 to listen to?


----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

Milstein or Grumiaux. Take your pick.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

James Ehnes was the first I heard, so there's probably a fair bit of "imprint bias," but I still think his slower, smoother, more reverent rendition does this jaw-dropping music justice better than most.


----------



## Clairvoyance Enough (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

I. There are many worthwhile recordings, but among 'old school' (modern instrument) interpretations, Uto Ughi plays the Chaconne particularly well (on RCA):






(Btw, Ughi was a former student of Georges Enescu, who is also worth hearing among historical recordings: 



.)

As does violinist Josef Suk (on EMI double fforte),






& Dmitri Sitkovetsky (on Orfeo & Hännsler):






& Oleg Kagan live (on Live Classics & Erato),





& if you want an interpretation that is a bit more challenging & yet fascinating, Gidon Kremer has recorded the Chaconne twice, first for Philips & then later for ECM. I've preferred his Philips account myself:






Other excellent choices are Christian Tetzlaff (who has recorded these works three times!, for Virgin, Hännsler, & Ondine): 



, Salvatore Accardo: 



, Nathan Milstein (on DG & EMI): 



, Jean-Jacques Kantorow (who Glenn Gould used to rave about): 



, & last but not least, Arthur Grumiaux: 




II. On a period instrument, Elfa Run Kristinsdottir plays the Chaconne very well. Kristinsdottir was a 1st prize winner at the Leipzig Bach competition, and her little known set of Bach Sonatas & Partitas is the finest period recording that I've heard:






I'm also a fan of Stanley Ritchie's set, too (despite that he waited until his later years to record them). Interestingly, Ritchie plays on a Jacob Stainer violin from the 1670s, which is the violin that Bach owned and played & therefore likely composed these works on (& possibly for). To my ears, the Stainer violin just sounds so right in this music: 



.

Amadine Beyer plays the Chaconne well, too, even though I find her interpretation a bit quirkier than others: 




Plus, I've also read favorable comments about a recent set from violinist Leila Schayegh, but haven't heard it yet:





http://www.biberfan.org/reviews/2021/2/14/bach-sonatas-and-partitas-for-solo-violin-lelia-schayegh

I've likewise not heard the fairly recent sets from Gottfried von der Goltz & Giuliano Carmignola, but the von der Goltz's recording has received favorable reviews: 



. Nor have I heard François Fernandez's recording, either, but it too has received excellent reviews.

Other very good period sets have been recorded by Helene Schmitt: 



, Rachel Podger: 



, & John Holloway.

While Baroque violinists Pablo Valetti, Chiara Banchini, Cecilia Bernardini, & Emlyn Ngai will undoubtedly all record these works at some point in the future, and for lovers of this music they are worth keeping an eye on. (I treasure Valetti & Ngai's sets of Bach's 6 Violin Sonatas: 



.)

III. For a Chaconne played in a HIP style, but on a modern instrument, Alina Ibragimova makes a good choice, & is well worth hearing: 



. Viktoria Mullova is worth hearing, too: 



.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

I suspect some members might avoid Itzhak Perlman for being a crossover(ish) artist but his Chaconne is my go-to. Perhaps not as impeccable as Itzhak on this but I`m a sucker for everything Henryk Szeryng does so he would be my second pick.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

I've not heard Perlman's recordings. But I agree, Szeryng is very good in Bach, too, on DG: 



. (I forgot to mention him.)


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

dissident said:


> Milstein or Grumiaux. Take your pick.


I completely agree, though there is a big difference between the two interpretations. Another worthy one is that of Henryk Szeryng. It won the Grand Prix du Disque for him in 1955, and helped re-establish him as one of the world's greatest violinists. A much more romantically inflected approach than those other two historic greats, or than is common today.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

I own Gunar Letzbor`s performance from Pan Classics, an austrian violinist and conductor of baroque repertoirs. I feel I would like to listen to antique violins in solo performance more than replicas. Gunar Letzbor is an unassuming violinist, not proned to virtuosic show-offs but, more discrete and student-like and patiently emotional, exactly the type of performance I like from modern players in baroque solo instrumental music. He plays a mid-18th century Sebastian Klotz original violin, not dated, the sound is warmer than Stradivarius, yet a bit rough in pitch, typical of germanic makers of the time. For myself, I love this type of a bit humble sounding instrument for baroque, although there are many other good makers of the ancient times, but this Klotz is very good for Bach. Yet I am afraid not everybody will get used to it as soon as I do. 

Also never forget to listen to the harpsichord transcriptions of Bach`s solo violin music, the transcriptions are good juxtapositions to the violin version since giving a footnote to the whole general harmony panorama of the works more clearly to those who are not professionally trained. I recommend Bob Van Asperen`s performance from the Aeolus label, which features the Ciaccona in question, playing on the famous Skowroneck Dulcken copy once owned by late Gustav Leonhardt.


----------



## SearsPoncho (Sep 23, 2020)

Arguably the greatest 10-15 minutes of music in Western music history. Like nearly all Bach's instrumental music, it's malleable and adaptable to a very wide variety of treatments, interpretations and transcriptions. Here are some of my favorites:

1) Violin (the instrument it was written for) - *Arthur Grumiaux *- Grumiaux's recording of the complete Violin Partitas and Solo Violin Sonatas showcases his virtuosity, classically refined style (no romantic tendencies here), organic, unforced musicality without a hint of exaggeration, and laser-like focus and clarity throughout the wonders of Bach's imitative polyphony. It's one of the foundations of any music collection, and a no-brainer for those that like to play the Desert Island game.

2) Favorite instrumental transcription: *Andres Segovia/Guitar* - This might be my favorite version or treatment of the mighty Chaconne. In addition to Segovia, there are many other guitarists, such as John Williams and Julian Bream, who made excellent recordings of this transcription. It's amazing how well it works on guitar. Warning: This might spoil you for any other treatment of the work, including the original violin version. I love it.

3) Guilty Pleasure I adore: *Stokowski and "His Symphony Orchestra"* - The power of the music is overwhelming in Stokowski's orchestral transcription and performance. Romantic? Perverse? Hmmm...I guess, but it's just so wonderfully compelling that I plead guilty on all counts.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

SearsPoncho said:


> 3) Guilty Pleasure I adore: *Stokowski and "His Symphony Orchestra"* - The power of the music is overwhelming in Stokowski's orchestral transcription and performance. Romantic? Perverse? Hmmm...I guess, but it's just so wonderfully compelling that I plead guilty on all counts.


The 1934


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Ariasexta said:


> Also never forget to listen to the harpsichord transcriptions of Bach`s solo violin music, the transcriptions are good juxtapositions to the violin version since giving a footnote to the whole general harmony panorama of the works more clearly to those who are not professionally trained. I recommend Bob Van Asperen`s performance from the Aeolus label, which features the Ciaccona in question, playing on the famous Skowroneck Dulcken copy once owned by late Gustav Leonhardt.


Mortensen






Rubsam

https://www.wolfgangrubsam.com/violin-transcriptions


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

bachfan232 said:


> Which recording of the chaconne from Bach's partita no. 2 to listen to?


I don't think you should. The chaconne is part of the partita, which is a very coherent suite of movements. It's a shame to pull away the chaconne, like one of those bleeding chunks of an opera. Listen to the whole partita.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

SearsPoncho said:


> 2) Favorite instrumental transcription: *Andres Segovia/Guitar* - This might be my favorite version or treatment of the mighty Chaconne. In addition to Segovia, there are many other guitarists, such as John Williams and Julian Bream, who made excellent recordings of this transcription. It's amazing how well it works on guitar. Warning: This might spoil you for any other treatment of the work, including the original violin version. I love it.


Kazuhito Yamashita.






Jose Miguel Moreno with Emma Kirkby


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

This is a live concert Milstein gave in 1957. I've heard a lot of Partita no. 2's, but in my mind, the one from here is the best.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Mandryka said:


> Mortensen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am sure Mortensen plays good, but I can not watch yt. If searching "ciaccona" on chinese videos sites, you will get Bach`s violin ciaccona by 90% chance. Yet, I have heard Jean Rondeau`s video of ciaccona, quite good(I still hate his wrist-rings).

bilibili: Jean Rondeau plays Bach's Chaconne on harpsichord


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Ariasexta said:


> I am sure Mortensen plays good, but I can not watch yt. If searching "ciaccona" on chinese videos sites, you will get Bach`s violin ciaccona by 90% chance. Yet, I have heard Jean Rondeau`s video of ciaccona, quite good(I still hate his wrist-rings).
> 
> bilibili: Jean Rondeau plays Bach's Chaconne on harpsichord


Are you in China? I've read that getting YouTube there is not easy! If you want the Mortensen (it is very good) send me a PM and I'll upload it for you.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I like this one:


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

BachIsBest said:


> This is a live concert Milstein gave in 1957. I've heard a lot of Partita no. 2's, but in my mind, the one from here is the best.


I heard Milstein perform one of the unaccompanied sonatas live. It was a great experience.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I have Szeryng and Grumieaux and prefer Szeryng on violin, but I like it on guitar and lute more  Edin Karamazov is a pretty exciting and sincere artist!


----------



## JohnP (May 27, 2014)

I've heard Milstein, Szering, Grumiaux, Ehnes, Podger, Fulkerson, and Jansen. Those I can remember at the moment. The most recent was Podger, and I found her very involving. The piece is so powerful and wonderfully crafted that great violinists bring their best to it.


----------



## Camiz (Aug 6, 2021)

tdc said:


> I like this one:


Absolutely superb. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

tdc said:


> I like this one:


Nice! I actually ordered an almost exact guitar from that luthier 3 years ago! Our house sale went kind of bad and I had to cancel


----------



## Camiz (Aug 6, 2021)

Dear all

I love the way Marco Meloni plays this masterpiece :


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I like it on guitar and lute more


I agree. It is interesting how as listeners we differ, some prefer Bach on piano to harpsichord etc.

Myself I love Bach on piano or harpsichord, but solo violin is harder for me to appreciate for some reason (It is the same with solo cello. I rarely listen to the cello suites).

When I first listened to the chaconne on violin the piece didn't really register with me. When I heard it on classical guitar I immediately felt that it was one of the best compositions I had ever heard.

When it comes to solo compositions I like polyphonic instruments and to me the main theme/opening of the chaconne sounds like it has so much more depth somehow as a sequence of full chords rather than essentially a melody.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Mandryka said:


> Are you in China? I've read that getting YouTube there is not easy! If you want the Mortensen (it is very good) send me a PM and I'll upload it for you.


Thank You very much. I will appreciate it gladly. Please choose bilibili, this site has no ads, and free to watch freelance videos. 
:tiphat:


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Right now I am finding that Isabelle Faust (irresistible) and Rachel Podger please me most in solo Bach. Of course, Grumiaux is wonderful (but after spending 50 years listening to it I do often want to hear something different) and Zehetmair's rather personal approach has something new to say as well.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

fluteman said:


> I heard Milstein perform one of the unaccompanied sonatas live. It was a great experience.


I heard Tetzlaff perform the six works in a two part recital. I have never bought one of his recordings because there is no way it could live up to that experience.

I got to hear Tetzlaff playing Bach one more time at a fundraising soirée at the Dakota.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

tdc said:


> I agree. It is interesting how as listeners we differ, some prefer Bach on piano to harpsichord etc.
> 
> Myself I love Bach on piano or harpsichord, but solo violin is harder for me to appreciate for some reason (It is the same with solo cello. I rarely listen to the cello suites).
> 
> ...


I have multiple recordings on violin, lute, and guitar. Wouldn't be without any of those versions.


----------

